# My new find / addtition



## jd56 (Jan 12, 2012)

OK most said it was over priced, and it was. But a few pointed out that "if you want it then there is no correct buying price".
I'm nuts over these "forward thrust" tanklight bikes. Plain and simple. 
And no, I don't need every tom dick and harry to call me on every bike that looks like an easy sell from their inventory. 
I have a few in my members lists (thanks Mitch for the lead) that has great eyes and knows what I want and I'm appreciative of them but, those out there that might think I'm an easy mark, I'm not usually. Send me PMs if you want and I'll look but, I got close to what I've been looking for today. Well almost , it's not a Sears Spaceliner. Don't tell the wife.

1965 Astro Flite. Almost all is there. That is worth it to me alone.

So I drove the 1.5 hours to go see the bike and it turned out to be a "7" not a "9", but it looked so good there in his shop. Sure he wanted way too much. But it is clean , except for some minor issues.
He agreed to less after a while of haggling. It is difficult to haggle when your tonque is hanging out like mine was. James, at Bicycle Solutions (nice guy) in the Richmond area, knew I wanted this bike and that I wasn't leaving without it. Dagnabbit. Not good to play your cards early.

Bottom line, I'm happy and it will look great when I'm done tinkering with it.  
Thanks to everyone for their honest opinion on the value as I questioned in an another post, and "should I or shouldn't I". 

Here are some pics


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 12, 2012)

jd56 said:


> And no, I don't need every tom dick and harry to call me on every bike that looks like an easy sell from their inventory.
> I have a few in my members lists (thanks Mitch for the lead) that has great eyes and knows what I want and I'm appreciative of them but, those out there that might think I'm an easy mark, I'm not usually.




Hey man...want to buy my 1997 vintage classic Schwinn beach cruiser?!?! 

Seriously though....congrats on a nice bike. I saw a late 50s model on the Toledo Craiglist this morning. I'm guessing it will look even better with some TLC....enjoy


----------



## jd56 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Astro Flite parts*

Need the proper fender ornament (missing red jewel) and headlight bezel (cracked)
Anybody got one?

Thanks
jd


----------



## jd56 (Jan 12, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> Hey man...want to buy my 1997 vintage classic Schwinn beach cruiser?!?!
> 
> Seriously though....congrats on a nice bike. I saw a late 50s model on the Toledo Craiglist this morning. I'm guessing it will look even better with some TLC....enjoy




does it have a tanklight....lol


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 12, 2012)

*Hey jd...YEA!*

Hey jd...I'm glad you bought it. Looks like a great bike...............Good luck with your new baby..............Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jan 12, 2012)

Terry and Wayne, Thanks. 
I can't get over the idea I have finally acquired a "Forward Thrust" tanklight. 
It's not a Spaceliner but, pleased just as much.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 12, 2012)

Dang that is a great looking bike.  Please post more pictures when you get it all cleaned up


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought it was on the high side of the price spectrum as well, but ya'know what? It's in VERY good condition, and those Spaceliner variants are super cool. I'd love to have one like that.


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have no idea what the bike cost, I guess I missed that thread....but I have overpaid for a bike or two in my day....If you're buying a bike that you plan on keeping, so what if you over pay a bit to get what you really want? Finding the right vintage bike is hard...It isn't like you can run down to Walmart and compare the price to Target and then compare to the LBS.....sometimes its worth the extra cash when you find what you're looking for....You got a nice complete bike and you got it today. I bet you would have spent almost as much piecing it together, driving around, paying shipping on parts and wasted a year finding all the parts. clean it up and enjoy it...

That said, its a blast to "waste a year" building a bike. I have bought complete and I have pieced a bike together. I do enjoy the thrill of the hunt, looking for parts, scanning CL, Ebay, here, swap meets. Its all good you know?


----------



## Kidahginn (Jan 13, 2012)

*I like it..*

Hey what's a few extra bucks for something you enjoy, let go of any imposed guilt, it's a cool looking bike that you wanted.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 13, 2012)

*amen brother*



Kidahginn said:


> Hey what's a few extra bucks for something you enjoy, let go of any imposed guilt, it's a cool looking bike that you wanted.




The guilt is simmering. The wife's OK with it, but she says no more buys. Shame she don't know about my weekend road trip planned. SHHHHHHHH


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 21, 2021)

.


----------

